# [SOLVED] DVD/Receiver hookup.



## Gskater26 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello, I recently bought a kenwood a/v receiver, with a sub, right/left front, center, and right/left rear speakers. They all work fine.

I have an old telly and an old DVD player. I use a analog box to hookup RCA to my television. Looks something like:









As you can see, :tongue:, there is a coaxial cable running from the DVD to the receiver's "DVD" connector. The yellow chord is going from the DVD to the CD/DVD video in on the receiver. There's also the red and white stereo chords to the CD/DVD slots on the receiver.

So, I switch on the DVD, and the receiver, turn it to CD/DVD, there's video but no sound on neither the T.V. nor any of the speakers connected through the receiver.

What am I doing wrong? Thanks.


----------



## Gskater26 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: DVD/Receiver hookup.*

By the way, the receiver is a Kenwood VR-507. DVD player is an Apex AD-500WM. The T.V. has only a coaxial jack, for cable and stuff. And by "analog box" I mean a RF Modulator.

p.s. Where's the edit button? :normal:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: DVD/Receiver hookup.*

Hi Gskater26

The edit button is only availabe for 30 minutes* from the time of posting after that time, you have to do exactly what you have done; make a second posting.

*(or it might be 15 minutes - I cant remember which.)

Sorry, I can't help you with your setup problem...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: DVD/Receiver hookup.*

its possible your receivers input in configuired wrong.you said you had a coax cable run from the dvd to the receiver.is that a digital coax cable?if so your dvd input may be configuired for analog.if so its just a simple matter of switching it to the digital input.


----------



## Gskater26 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: DVD/Receiver hookup.*

Hi, there.

Yes, its a digital coax running from the receiver to the DVD. Here's a more accurate picture of the receiver.










The top right yellow cable, in the CD/DVD jack, runs to the RF Modulator. The one below that, in the monitor out jack, is coming from the back of the DVD player. The right red & white cables are from the DVD, as well, and are plugged into the CD/DVD jack. Then in the top right, is the coax cable, going to the DVD player. (To the right of this picture is the speaker jacks, etc).

In the setup menu for the DVD player, there's three options for audio out:

Analog
RAW
PCM
Neither work, unfortunately. Thanks for you help thus far.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: DVD/Receiver hookup.*

"In the setup menu for the DVD player, there's three options for audio out:"

you need to change it to a digital input.what you said about the menu you said output.


----------



## Gskater26 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: DVD/Receiver hookup.*

Oh, whoops, I misread.

There's nothing about audio input in the DVD menu. However, when I plug the DVD audio into the jacks for Phonograph, (the other set of red white cables in the picture above), and switch the receiver to Phonograph, there is sound from the DVD, but it's all distorted and sounds horrible.

Any more suggestions?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: DVD/Receiver hookup.*

yeah thats way to high a singnal level for a phono input.does your dvd player have analog out?thats sounding like it would be easier.


----------



## Gskater26 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: DVD/Receiver hookup.*

I plugged the DVD audio in a jack label rec out, and switched the DVD audio out to RAW. And now it works..

Odd, eh? Thanks for your help, sir.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

that is weird it works on an out jack.if it works it works though.:laugh:


----------

